# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Abiraterone vor Chemo ?

## Sam187

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich hier über die letzten zwei Jahre öfter mitgelesen habe, ist es nun soweit dass ich mich auch angemeldet habe.
Mein Vater hat fortgeschritteten Prostatakrebs, hier seine Daten: 

Anfangspsa: 38,35
Gleason:4+5
12 von 12 stanzen befallen
Stadium pt3am1

Er hatte dann 3 monatlich pamorelin bekommen und sein PSA fiel bis auf 0,28 nach ca 6 monaten. Nach etwa 9 monaten war der Wert aber auf 0,35 und fing langsam wieder an zu steigen,
als sein wert dann bei 4,42 war hat der Urologe ihm zusätzlich Bicalutamid verordnet (50 mg täglich) welches anfangs auch geholfen hat aber mittlerweile ist der wert bei 13,36 bei der letzten Messung im Oktober gewesen. Er hat auch Metastasen im Becken und Rippenbereich und bekommt monatlich Zometa.

 Nun stehen wir vor der Frage Chemo oder Abiraterone... Mein Vater würde lieber mit Abiraterone beginnen, doch der Arzt sagte das wäre nicht gut, wir sollten lieber mit der Chemo beginnen und später Abiraterone einnehmen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen Sam

----------


## rorohh

Hallo Sam,
Dein Vater hat einen gefährlichen Prostatakrebs. Leider hat die Hormontherapie nicht lange gewirkt.Dies kann mehrere Ursachen haben. Der Urologe sollte den Testosteronwert prüfen. Ist er total unterdrückt? Wenn nicht, könnte man mit einer anderen LHRH-Spritze und einer Erhöhung des Bicalutamid (150 mg) einen weiteren Versuch starten.Falls der Testosteronwert bereits auf Kastrationsniveau ist, würde ich vor einer Chemo einen Versuch mit Abiraterone wagen. Es ist das mildere Mittel und es wirkt besser vor einer Chemo.
Vielleicht sollte man die Metastasen mit dem neuen Mittel Xofigo behandeln. Ich meine die Lebensqualität eines Patienten ist das Wichtigste.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
roro

----------


## Urologe

Also nach Expertenmeinung gehört Abiraterone eindeutig VOR die Chemotherapie (so z.B. auf dem 1. Symposium für das kastrationsresistente Prostatakarzinom transportiert)
Bicalutamid muss abgesetzt werden und so lange Alpharadin noch nicht verfügbar ist sollte die Alternative Samarium gewählt werden

----------


## Sam187

danke für eure antworten...ich bin froh, dass es so ein forum gibt.

@rorohh der Testosteronwert meines Vaters ist bereits auf Kastrationsniveau.

@urologe wann muss das bicalutamid abgesetzt werden? reicht es kurz bevor er Abiraterone nimmt oder sollten einige wochen vergehen?

----------


## Sam187

Leider ist der PSA Wert meines Vaters nach ca. 4 wöchentlicher zytiga einnahme von 13,36 auf 24,17 gestiegen. Die Therapie geht aber erstmal ganz normal weiter.

----------


## PeterP

Hallo Sam,
was soll das bedeuten: "Die Therapie geht erst mal ganz normal weiter" ??
Bis wohin soll der PSA-Wert denn noch steigen, bis der Uro etwas unternimmt? 50? 100?  200? ......
Als weiteres aktuelles Medikament steht Enzalutamid zur Verfügung. In den Zulassungsstudien hatte es signifikant bessere Ergebnisse als Zytiga erzielt.
Das Bicalutamid setzt man in dieser Situation ab, weil die Gefahr besteht, dass das Medikament zum "Futter" für die Krebszellen wird.
Für eine sekundäre Hormonblockade lässt sich auch eine Östrogen-Substitution anwenden. Eine einfache Therapie, die oft erstaunliche Wirkung zeigt, was ich aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen kann. Es werden lediglich Östrogenpflaster benötigt. Genaueres über die Anwendung und was es zu beachten gibt, würde ich Dir noch mitteilen.
Viele Grüße,
Peter

----------


## Sam187

Da es meinem Vater den Umständen entsprechend gut geht will der Urologe noch abwarten und schauen ob zytiga vielleicht nicht doch noch anschlägt. Das Bicalutamid wurde mittlerweile schon abgesetzt kurz bevor er Zytiga bekam. Wie ist das mit der sekundären Hormonblockade mit Östrogen? Würde er die dann anstelle von zytiga oder zusätzlich dazu bekommen? Vielen Dank für Ihre Hilfe.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Wie ist das mit der sekundären Hormonblockade mit Östrogen? 
> Würde er die dann anstelle von zytiga oder zusätzlich dazu bekommen?


Hier gibt es einige Informationen zur Östrogentherapie:
http://www.karger.com/Article/Pdf/332146
(Dass die mit einigen Pflenzenextrakten aufgepimpt ist, tut wohl nichts zur Sache)
Die dargestellten Verläufe entsprechen durchaus den Erfahrungen
von PeterP. Wichtiig ist, dass man schon von Anbeginn gegen die
Gefahr von Trombosen und Embolien vorgeht.

*Aber:*



> Inzwischen hat sich die Landschaft durch Abirateron und Enzalutamid  komplett geändert.
>  Ich sehe überhaupt keine Indikation mehr für  Östrogenanaloga.


Also Enzalutamid?

Carpe diem!

----------


## PeterP

Hallo Sam,
der Anteil der Zytiga-Versager ist leider recht hoch, (ich  gehöre auch dazu). Daher dürfte bei einem so rasanten PSA-Anstieg  innerhalb 4 Wochen wohl kaum noch Hoffnung auf eine Wirkung bestehen.
Östrogen  ist eine eigenständige Therapie, also Zytiga absetzen. Man kann zwar  durchaus in gewissem Rahmen Medikamente kombinieren, aber das kann z.B  versucht werden, wenn der PSA wieder langsam ansteigt und genügend Zeit zur Verfügung steht.
Während  der Östrogen-Therapie sollte man Marcumar oder einen anderen  Blutgerinnungshemmer einnehmen, sonst besteht die Gefahr einer  Thrombose. Man klebt 3- 4 Pflaster mit 100ug/Tag, alle 3- 4 Tage, bis der  Östrogen-Blutwert einer Schwangeren erreicht ist, d.h. auch ab und zu  Östrogen bestimmen lassen. Bei Hormonblockaden, und insbesondere mit  Östrogen, besteht die Gefahr für Brustwachstum. Man sollte sich daher so  bald wie möglich die Brustdrüsen bestrahlen lassen. Das hört sich zwar  dramatisch an, ist aber keine große Sache. Bei mir waren es 5 kurze  Termine, es wird auch ohne Probleme verschrieben. 
Als angenehmer Nebeneffekt treten unter Östrogen auch keine Hitzewallungen mehr auf und - da es ein Sexualhormon ist - erzeugt es auch beim Mann eine gewisse Wirkung.
Viele Grüße,
Peter

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Sam,

Prof. Heidenreich hat mal in einem Vortrag erwähnt, dass man sich bei Abiraterone nicht mehr auf den PSA-Wert verlassen könne, da der Zerfall von Krebszellen erhöht PSA freisetze. Man sollte sich mehr an die Bildgebung halten, ob sich eine Veränderung bei den Metastasen abzeichnet.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

PS: Von Östrogenen würde ich wegen der hohen Nebenwirkungen abraten!

----------


## LowRoad

> ...PS: Von Östrogenen würde ich wegen der hohen Nebenwirkungen abraten!


Ohje, die armen Frauen!
Diese Sichtweise, dass Estrogen zu viel Nebenwirkungen hat, hält sich leider hartnäckig, stimmt aber nicht. Bitte z.B. mal ein Blick in die Ergebnisse der PATCH Studie werfen! 




> ...In our study, which excluded patients with high baseline risks of cardiovascular  events, the rate of cardiovascular complications in men receiving oestrogen  patches was similar to that in men receiving LHRHa...


Auch möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass Estrogene laut z.B. der EAU Guidelines ein durchaus zulässiges Therapieverfahren bei crPCA sind!

----------


## PeterP

Hallo,
an der Sache mit Anstieg PSA bei schnellem Absterben von PCA-Zellen ist in der Tat etwas dran. Andereseits versagt Zytiga bei jedem 3 - 4 Mann. Ich habe 3 Monate vergebens auf eine Umkehrung des "Bumps" gewartet.
Dann wäre es in diesem Fall vielleicht vorteilhafter, Zytiga parallel mit Östrogen weiterzuführen. Wenn der PSA wieder abgefallen ist, kann dann durch Weglassen einer Komponente ausprobiert werden, was wieder entfallen kann.
Bei mir hatte Östrogen + Ketokonazol fast 2 Jahre gewirkt.
Grüße,
Peter

----------


## Sam187

Vielen Dank an alle für die hilfreichen Antworten! 

Wir hoffen natürlich das Zytiga den PSA Wert durch den Zerfall der Krebszellen erhöht hat. Falls es garnicht anschlägt sind wir uns noch nicht sicher wie wir vorgehen wollen aber froh darüber dass es noch enzalutamid oder öströgentherapien gibt. Eine Chemo wäre ja auch noch möglich aber da meine Mutter vor 7 Jahren an den Nebenwirkungen einer Chemo gestorben ist hat mein Vater natürlich auch Angst davor.

----------


## Sam187

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine weile lang nichts geschrieben, das hängt damit zusammen dass bei meinem Vater eine Kiefernekrose diagnostiziert wurde und er unter anderen ne op am kiefer hatte mit anschließenden Krankenhausaufenthalt, zumindest sah es jetzt bei der ersten nachsorgeuntersuchung ganz ok aus lt. MKG Chirurg. Wir werden aber weiter abwarten und sehen müssen wie es sich entwickelt, es ist noch zu früh um was sagen zu können.

Jedenfalls gab es zumindest eine kleine positive Nachricht für uns bezüglich des PSA Wertes. Er ist leicht gesunken von 24,17 auf 21,41.

Grüße Sam

----------


## Sam187

Hallo zusammen, 

nach einiger Zeit melde ich mich mal wieder. Nach meinem letzten Beitrag sank der PSA wieder ein wenig von 21,41 auf 19,16. Leider musste er dann im August wieder stationär aufgenommen werden wegen der Kiefernekrose, er wurde dann an der Stelle operiert und die Nachsorgeuntersuchungen sahen lt. MKG Klinik wieder gut aus aber das hat ja nicht viel zu bedeuten wie wir feststellen musten. Jetzt haben wir das nächste Problem...Ihm wurde am 13.10. wieder Blut abgenommen und dabei kam ein PSA Wert von 36,51 raus. Wars das schon mit Abiraterone? Oder kann ich hoffen dass es wieder runterspringen kann?

MFG Sam

Edit: Wir haben Xofigo noch nicht probiert aber...macht das überhaupt sinn mit seiner Kiefernekrose? (im moment hat er seit april mehr kein zometa eingenommen)

----------


## Sam187

Hallo zusammen,

es hat sich wieder ein wenig was getan. Wir waren beim re-staging gewesen dabei kam raus dass sich der krebs bzw. die metastasen an den stellen wo sie bisher waren vermehrt haben. Es ist bisher zum glück nichts an den Organen festgestellt worden. Da mein Vater schmerzen im beckenbereich hat, riet man uns zur bestrahlung. Sein Urologe hat Urlaub so dass wir das jetzt nicht mit ihm abstimmen können, er kommt in etwa 2 wochen wieder. Daher haben wir generelle Fragen ob man eine Überweisung zur bestrahlung braucht und ob es sinnvoll ist, da er ja demnächst wohl eine neue Therapie mit xtandi anfangen wird (nicht sicher ob und wie lange es wirkt) . Danke schon mal

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
steigender PSA unter Zytiga (wo steht eigentlich der aktuelle Testowert ?) Kiefernekrose (kommt das von einem Bisphosphonat oder RANKL ?) Vorschlag einer perkutanen Strahlentherapie auf die Metastasen (mit welchem bildgebenden Verfahren wurde das festgestellt ?). Mein Vorschlag stellt den Betroffenen schnellstmöglich bei einem Tumor Board des nächstgelegenen zertifizierten Prostatakarzinomcenters vor anstatt sich nur auf die Meinung eines niedergelassenen Urologen zu verlassen. Ihr braucht Expertenvorschläge und das dringend

----------


## Sam187

> Moin,
> steigender PSA unter Zytiga (wo steht eigentlich der aktuelle Testowert ?) Kiefernekrose (kommt das von einem Bisphosphonat oder RANKL ?) Vorschlag einer perkutanen Strahlentherapie auf die Metastasen (mit welchem bildgebenden Verfahren wurde das festgestellt ?). Mein Vorschlag stellt den Betroffenen schnellstmöglich bei einem Tumor Board des nächstgelegenen zertifizierten Prostatakarzinomcenters vor anstatt sich nur auf die Meinung eines niedergelassenen Urologen zu verlassen. Ihr braucht Expertenvorschläge und das dringend



Den Testosteronwert weiß ich aktuell nicht, bei der Kiefernekrose wird davon ausgegangen dass Sie von Zometa kommt (was ist RANKL?) Wir kommen aus dem Südwesten, spontan würde mir da die Uniklinik Heidelberg einfallen... oder gibt es da noch weitere gute Prostataca Center

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... er ja demnächst wohl eine neue Therapie mit xtandi anfangen wird (


*Warum nicht gleich Xtandi?*
Das wirkt bestimmt nicht länger, wenn man es später gibt.
(Bei jeder denkbaren Therapie ist es "nicht sicher ob und wie lange es wirkt").

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
a)seht mal zu den Testo aktuell zu bekommen
b)danke Hinweis Zometa / Kiefernekrose wenn vor Gabe Zometa alles am Kieferstatus gemacht wurde war es einfach Pech
c)Denosumab / RANKL Antikörper ist eine andere Form von Medikation bei Knochenmetastasen statt Zometa 
d)zertifiziert durch DKG/Onkozert sind nahe bei Euch Mannheim Worms und Ludwigshafen http://www.oncomap.de/index.php
e)die nächstgelegene Selbsthilfegruppe des BPS e.V. findest Du hier http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/selb...sthilfegruppen

----------


## Sam187

> *Warum nicht gleich Xtandi?*
> Das wirkt bestimmt nicht länger, wenn man es später gibt.
> (Bei jeder denkbaren Therapie ist es "nicht sicher ob und wie lange es wirkt").
> 
> Carpe diem!
> Konrad


Leider hat es länger gedauert bis er seinen Termin zum Staging bekam, und aktuell ist sein Urologe im Urlaub.




> Moin,
> a)seht mal zu den Testo aktuell zu bekommen
> b)danke Hinweis Zometa / Kiefernekrose wenn vor Gabe Zometa alles am Kieferstatus gemacht wurde war es einfach Pech
> c)Denosumab / RANKL Antikörper ist eine andere Form von Medikation bei Knochenmetastasen statt Zometa 
> d)zertifiziert durch DKG/Onkozert sind nahe bei Euch Mannheim Worms und Ludwigshafen http://www.oncomap.de/index.php
> e)die nächstgelegene Selbsthilfegruppe des BPS e.V. findest Du hier http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/selb...sthilfegruppen


ok werde ich mich drum kümmern und danke für die Infos

----------


## Harald_1933

Bitte aktuell auch mal *hier lesen*.

*"Versuche stets, ein Stückchen Himmel über deinem Leben frei zu halten"*
(Marcel Proust)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Sam187

Hallo,

Kurzes Update: Mein Vater sollte Alpharadin bekommen, und er erfüllt auch die Vorraussetzungen wie zb:

-Knochenmetastasen in einer aktuellen Skelettszintigraphie

-normales oder in etwa normales Blutbild

-kein organbefall

daher waren wir sehr zuversichtlich aber seine Krankenkasse hat die Therapie abgelehnt. Genaue Infos kann ich erst morgen bzw. übermorgen reinschreiben da ich das Ergebnis nur telefonisch habe. Am Telefon hieß es dass er Docetaxel plus prednison vorher nehmen müsste. Ist das so rechtens? Ich werde natürlich noch mit seinem Urologen und der Nuklearmedizin reden aber vorerst muss ich warten bis ich es schriftlich habe.

----------


## Hvielemi

Hallo Sam

Ich bekam nach Eintritt des CRPCa auf den Antrag  meines Onkologen auf
Enzalutamid vor Chemo ebenfalls eine Ablehnung. Als dann der nächste
Antrag von zwei prominenten Professor/innen unterschrieben wurde, kam das OK.

Mit Druck geht manches leider besser als mit Bescheidenheit.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Sam,

meine Vorredner haben zwei guten Aussagen gemacht.

1. die Behandlung unter der Leitung eines Tumorboards
2. die entsprechende Antragsstellung durch die Entscheidungsträger im Tumorboard

diesen dann gezeichneten Antrag wird die KK nicht widersprechen. Denn die Kosten von ca. 41.000 Euro für 6 Zyklen sind schon Geld.
Jedoch gibt es auch Therapieversager bei Xofigo, wenn auch in weit geringerem Maße als bei den Standardtherapien. ( Chemo, Zytiga, Photonen )
Auch der Alphastrahler - wenn auch weit selektiv am Tumorgeschehen ) nimmt Einfluss auf das Blutbild, aber auch Nieren, Leber bedürfen der Kontrolle.

Radium verhält sich ja wie Kalzium - ein wichtiger Baustein des Knochens - indem Radium 223 die Strahlung sehr kurz aussendet und zwar nur dort, wo Knochenumbau stattfindet. Die  Arten der Umbauprozesse durch Osteoblasten und lytischen Metastasen unterstelle ich als bekannt. Aber auch die gemischtdifferenzierten Metastasen sind mittlerweile im weit fortgeschrittenen Stadium in der Medizin angekommen.

Da die Behandlung ambulant durchgeführt wird, kann der Patient nach der Injektion das Krankenhaus wieder verlassen. Die besonderen hygienischen Verhaltensweisen werden erläutert für die nächsten Stunden. 

Ich möchte für eine weitere dezidierte Stellungnahme noch erst die dritte Injektion abwarten, dann werde ich einiges in myprostate einstellen und natürlich auch hier im BPS Forum.
Nur so weit schon:

Schlägt das Radiopharmakon an, kommen Schmerzen - beginnend schon nach 3 Stunden - und zwar exakt an den Stellen, wo Metastenaktivität ist. Diese Schmerzen klingen erst nach 3-5 Tage ab und können Medikamente erfordern. Die direkte Zuordnung an den entsprechenden Stellen ist sehr punktgenau und kongruent mit dem Pet/CT.

Es schmerzen auch die Stellen, die durch Bildgebung noch nicht detektiert wurden und bereits Mikrometastasenbefall haben. Wobei jedoch die Schmerzen sehr individuell wahrgenommen werden.
Sie verschwinden ganz nach 3-5 Tage.

Nach der 2. Injektion waren die Schmerzen verhaltender.
Auf die 3. Injektion am 30.03.15 bin ich gespannt. 

Es muß damit gerechnet werden, dass es zu einem PSA Anstieg kommt, das haben fast alle Xofigo Patienten ( ca. 120 ) dokumentiert. Dabei sind meine Anstiege noch als sehr, sehr niedrige zu bezeichnen. Ob nur einer geringen Tumorlast oder auch den kleinzelligen PSA negativen Tumorzellpopulation geschuldet bleibt noch offen, solange der CGA Wert unten bleibt.
Im Gespräch sind bei sehr guten Ansprecher eine Unterbrechung der Behandlung nach 3 oder 4 Injektionen, Bildkontrolle und ähnlich einer Intermittierung ( ADT ) eine spätere Weiterführung.

Die LQ wird schon eingeschränkt - zumindest in der ersten Woche - mehr vom Unwohlsein mit Appetitlosigkeit geprägt. Andere mögliche habe ich ja schon oben ausgeführt.
Mein Blutbild hat sich schon während der Behandlung durch geeignete Gegenmaßnahmen verbessert. HB, Trombo. Leuko, Erythro Verbesserung. Jedoch der Kreatinin war leicht erhöht.

Sam, ich hoffe, meine Ausführungen helfen dir etwas, hast du die Möglichkeit und erfüllst die Voraussetzungen, dann nutze diese, auch zur Tumorlastsenkung.
Und lasse dich von keinem Leitlinienfunktionär eine andere Reihenfolge aufschwatzen, es sei denn, er kann dir Wege zur Tumorstammzellreduktion, Resistenzüberbrückung, Tumorlastsenkung, SCHMERZREDUZIERUNG, aufzeigen, die ein noch geringeres Nebenwirkungsprofil aufzeigen.

Viel Glück
Hans-J.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Es muß damit gerechnet werden, dass es zu einem PSA Anstieg kommt, das haben fast alle Xofigo Patienten ( ca. 120 ) dokumentiert.


*Hallo Hans-Jürgen,*
wie meinst du das denn? Ein PSA Anstieg auf Grund der Xofigo® Therapie, oder eher langfristig als Versagensindikator? Und wo wurde das entsprechend dokumentiert?

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Andi,




> *Hallo Hans-Jürgen,
> * wie meinst du das denn? Ein PSA Anstieg auf Grund der Xofigo® Therapie, oder eher langfristig als Versagensindikator? Und wo wurde das entsprechend dokumentiert?


meine Ausführungen bezogen sich aus den gemachten 120 Fälle mit Xofigo an der Uni Bonn. Hier werden sehr sorgfältig Daten erhoben, die auch mir einiges an Zeit abfordern. Also auch Erkenntnisse innerhalb von Klinischen Studien.

Hier werde ich weiter am Ball bleiben und auch kritische Fragen stellen, aber nie allgemein Verbindlich, sondern immer nur bezogen auf die Fälle dort.
Die Aussagen der z.T. auch starken PSA Flair ups sind aus der Sicht Bonns mehr als eine Erscheinung des Zerfalls von untergehenden TZ zu werten.

Wobei es auch Therapieversager gibt, die sich durch weiter ansteigenden PSA darstellen. 
 Dazu bedarf es dann doch keine 6 maligen Injektionen Xofigo.
Dieses wird dort nicht unter den Tisch gekehrt.

Aber langsam kommt man durch die Forschung ( Prof. Bonckhoff sei Dank ) auch ein Stück weiter bei kleinzelligen = neuroendokrinen Tumorzellpopulationen.
Da sich diese mehr im entdifferenzierten Stadium zeigen wissen wir, aber welcher Marker außer NSE, CGA, CEA wäre für die Verlaufskontrolle brauchbar?

Es gibt einen - PRO GRP -
Hier etwas darüber und weiteres im nachfolgenden Link.
Ursprünglich für das kleinzellige Bronchialkarzinom ist er auch beim CRPCa brauchbar.




> Eine Freisetzung des Neuropeptids ProGRP wird auch bei anderen neuroendokrin
> aktiven Primärtumoren gefunden: C-Zell-Karzinome der Schilddrüse, Karzinoide,
> androgenunabhängige Prostatakarzinome mit neuroendokrinen Merkmalen, Ovarialoder
> auch Ösophaguskarzinome.


weiteres hier:
http://ilab.med.uni-rostock.de/filea...-09_ProGRH.pdf

https://www.meb.uni-bonn.de/klinbioc...ch/LV_PGRP.pdf

Sollte ich im weiteren Verlauf meiner Behandlung zu neuen Erkenntnissen kommen, werde ich diese dem Forum und evtl. Mitbetroffenen nicht vorenthalten.
Es sind jedoch keine belastbaren Studiendaten. Nur im Rahmen von Klinischen Studien.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## LowRoad

> meine Ausführungen bezogen sich aus den gemachten 120 Fälle mit Xofigo an der Uni Bonn...


Kommt mir halt etwas komisch vor, da allgemein von einer moderaten jedoch nur vorübergehenden PSA Reduktion geredet wird. Ein _Flare_ Phänomen wird nirgends beschrieben!?



(Alpharadin Injection at week 0, 4, 8 and 12)

----------


## Sam187

Hallo,

habe heute mit der Klinik telefoniert, die das ganze durchführen sollte(xofigo) und dort wurde nun gesagt, dass die klinik eine Kostenübernahme hat. Diese wurde auch an mich gefaxt und nun stehen wir vor dem problem dass wir eine zusage und eine absage haben, die anträge sind in verschiedenen städten eingegangen. Bin jetzt wieder ratlos, hat jemand von Ihnen schon mal ähnliche Sachen erlebt?

----------


## Sam187

Hi, 

die Sache hat sich nun zum positiven für uns entwickelt. Die Klinik und die Vertreiberfirma haben das mit der Krankenkasse geklärt. Mein Vater bekommt morgen seine erste Xofigo Spritze. Ich melde mich wieder bei Neuigkeiten.

----------


## Sam187

Kaum zu glauben aber seit meinem letzten Posting sind schon 18 Monate vergangen. Mein Vater bekam in den 18 Monaten Xofigo (abbruch nach 2x Injektionen da er wieder eine Nekrose bekam, welche jedoch zu unserem Glück nach absetzen wieder abgeheilt ist) danach Xtandi und dann bekam er PSMA Ligandentherapie mit Lutetium (sehr gut verträglich und er war nach jeder Therapie für ca 2.Monate schmerzfrei). Xtandi wurde in dieser Zeit abgesetzt. Anfang des Jahres wog er noch 75kg und jetzt ist er extrem abgemagert und wiegt 46kg. Das ist leider kein schöner Anblick aber solange er keine schmerzen hat bin ich froh über jeden Tag. Mit seinem Rollator geht er jeden Tag immer noch 2Std. alleine raus wobei er natürlich auch viel sitzt. 

Da er keine Chemo will und davon abgesehen sowieso wahrscheinlich zu schwach dafür ist, stellt sich mir die Frage ob es weitere Optionen gibt oder er als "austherapiert" gilt. Ich habe auch schon ein bisschen gelesen und bin auf Medikamente wie Galeterone, Seviteronel und ARN 509 gestoßen. Haben diese Medikamente ähnliche wirkweisen wie xtandi und abiraterone? oder könnte man diese auch nach xtandi und abiraterone einnehmen?

----------


## Hvielemi

> Medikamente wie Galeterone, Seviteronel und ARN 509 gestoßen. Haben diese Medikamente ähnliche wirkweisen wie xtandi und abiraterone? oder könnte man diese auch nach xtandi und abiraterone einnehmen?


Für Seviteronel oder VT464, wie es intern genannt wird, gibt es derzeit eine 
Phase-II-Studie mit zwei Armen. Den Einen gleich bei CRPC, den anderen 
nach Xtandi und Zytiga. Ob da noch rekrutiert werde, weiss ich nicht, denn 
es wurden nur etwa 120 Mann pro Arm gesucht.
Den ersten hatte ich etwa vor zwei Jahren verpasst wegen zu hohen Blutdruckes,
nun bin oder war ich im Zweiten drin, denn ich bekomme die Pillen zwar noch,
habe aber wieder einen PSA-Progress und auch im Bild sieht man die Progression.
Es hat nebenwirkungsärmer und länger gewirkt als Xtandi und Zytiga zusammen.
Ob allerdings meine zwischenzeitliche Lungenembolie und TGA nicht doch im 
Zusammenhang mit der Studie stehen, würde wohl erst in vielen Jahren rauskommen, 
wenn die Daten einer randomisierten Phase-III-Studie vorliegen sollten. 
Beginn wäre wohl erst in einigen Jahren, falls die jetzige Studie gut läuft. 
Doch da bin ich aus eigener Erfahrung durchaus optimistisch.

Man bekommt VT464 verschiedenenorts in den USA, in London, in Athen und 
am KSSG in St. Gallen.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Georg_

Ich würde versuchen auch die Auszehrung anzugehen. Dies nennt sich Kachexie.

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...(Sammelthread)

dieser Link von Eva:
http://www.kommunikation.uzh.ch/dam/...magazin-10.pdf

oder dieser Link von Harald: http://www.endotrust.de/news/artikel...-dich-verzehrt

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Sam,




> Mein Vater bekam in den 18 Monaten Xofigo (abbruch nach 2x Injektionen da er wieder eine Nekrose bekam, welche jedoch zu unserem Glück nach absetzen wieder abgeheilt ist)


Hast du hier vielleicht Xofigo mit Xgeva verwechselt. Bei Xgeva sind Kiefernekrosen verbreitet.

@Georg hat die Kachexie gut erläutert.
Aber was tun bei reduziertem Gewicht ohne Appetit?.

Schau einmal in google unter Cannabidiol nach.
Sehr guter Appetitanreger, verscheucht die Depression, lindert Schmerzen.
Wir reden hier von den 5-6 Cannabidiole in CBD, als Öl in der ROW Ausführung. Google und du weißt jetzt den Hersteller. Bitte 5% Ausführung und einschleichen wenn du dich dafür entscheiden solltest. 
Hilft wirklich.

Gruss
Hans-J.


PS.
Schon einmal darüber nachgedacht die Hot Spots an Metastasen behanden zu lassen?

----------


## Sam187

> Man bekommt VT464 verschiedenenorts in den USA, in London, in Athen und 
> am KSSG in St. Gallen.
> 
> Carpe diem!
> Konrad


Also die leute müssten dann immer zu einer dieser Städte wenn Sie in die Studie aufgenommen werden würden?




> Hallo Sam,
> 
> Hast du hier vielleicht Xofigo mit Xgeva verwechselt. Bei Xgeva sind Kiefernekrosen verbreitet.


Nein, ich meine Xofigo. Aber er hatte vorher durch Zometa schon mit Kiefernekrosen zu kämpfen gehabt. Und während der Behandlung mit Xofigo hat er wieder ne offene stelle in der Schleimhaut gehabt.





> Schau einmal in google unter Cannabidiol nach.
> Sehr guter Appetitanreger, verscheucht die Depression, lindert Schmerzen.
> Wir reden hier von den 5-6 Cannabidiole in CBD, als Öl in der ROW Ausführung. Google und du weißt jetzt den Hersteller. Bitte 5% Ausführung und einschleichen wenn du dich dafür entscheiden solltest. 
> Hilft wirklich.


Ist das dasselbe wie Dronabinol? Wie waren bereits am überlegen uns das zu beschaffen. Was bedeutet 5-6 Cannabidiole in CBD? 





> PS.
> Schon einmal darüber nachgedacht die Hot Spots an Metastasen behanden zu lassen?


 Wir haben diese Woche einen Termin zur Nachkontrolle. Ich werde das dort mal ansprechen.

Danke an alle für die schnellen und hilfreichen Antworten.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Also die Leute müssten dann immer zu einer dieser Städte 
> wenn Sie in die Studie aufgenommen werden würden?


Ja, _all, business is lokal!


_Einer der Gründe, warum ich ins Appenzellerland gezogen bin,
ist die führende Kompetenz in Uro-Onkologie am KSSG, das
ich so per Zahnradbahn in nur einer halben Stunde erreiche.
Ohne die Professorin gäbe es viele PCa-Studien am KSSG nicht.

Wenn es um Nuklearmedizin geht, pilgere ich halt vorläufig noch 
nach Heidelberg und Zürich. Und einige reisen vom Bodensee 
nach Hamburg, um dort eine allenorts routinemässig angebotene
 RPE machen zu lassen. 


Warum nicht vom Besten?
Konrad

----------


## Sam187

> Warum nicht vom Besten?
> Konrad


Das sehe ich genauso. 

Ps: Was hat es mit dem Cyberknife auf sich? Ich lese immer öfter davon. Soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe kann man damit extrem präzise bestrahlen. Theoretisch könnte ja jeder Krebspatient davon profitieren. Ich frage nur weil mein Vater ja ziemhlich abgebaut hat und ich auf der Suche nach nebenwirkungsarmen Therapien für Ihn bin.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ist das (Cannabidiol) dasselbe wie Dronabinol?
> Was bedeutet 5-6 Cannabidiole in CBD?


Nein, Dronabinol enthält THC, 
das den bekannt dumpfen Haschischrausch erzeugt.
Cannabidiole hingegen sind nur geringfügig psychoaktiv. 
Ihnen schreibt man je nach Gusto diese Eigenschaften zu:
Appetitanregend, krampflösend, schmerzlindernd, antidepressiv ...

Diese natürlichen Moleküle werden von der Pflanze in
vielerlei Varianten gebildet, die jeweils unter einem 
Namen zusammengefasst werden.
Will man es genauer, heisst das z. B.
_2-[(1R,6R)-3-Methyl-6-prop-1-en-2-yl-1-cyclohex-2-enyl]-5-pentylbenzo-1,3-diol 
_
Aber das ist Pharmazeutenslang und für uns Anwender nicht wirklich hilfreich.
Kennst Du etwa die Formel deiner Kopfwehtablette?


Let the good tomes roll!
Konrad

----------


## Hvielemi

> Was hat es mit dem Cyberknife auf sich? 
> Soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe kann man damit extrem präzise bestrahlen. Theoretisch könnte ja jeder Krebspatient davon profitieren .


Nicht _jedem_ Krebspatienten hilft so ein Cyberknife.
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...1780#post91780

Geht es um Heilung, darf der Krebs nicht metastasiert haben.
Geht es, wie wohl bei deinem Vater, um Palliation (Linderung),
kann man in der Tat mit einer hypofraktionierten SBRT (z.B. Cyberknife)
in ein zwei Sitzungen bereits Knochenmetsatasen so weit
zerkleinern, dass der Schmerz deutlich nachlässt. In weiteren
Sitzungen kann es sein, dass die ganze Metastase aufgelöst
wird. Aber wohl bei aller Präzision um den Preis der zerstörten 
Blutbildung im betreffenden Knochen.

Das bedingt aber die mehrfache Reise zum Standort der
Maschine, erstmal für das Planungs-CT, und dann einige
Tage später wieder, nachdem der Physiker aus der Verschreibung
des Strahlen-Arztes und den Bildern den Bestrahlungsplan
rausgetüftelt hat, zu den Therapiesitzungen, ein- bis siebenmal,
je nach Fall.
Bei einer mehrstündigen Anreise, z.B. meiner von hier nach Bern,
könnte die Belastung grösser sein, als der Gewinn aus rascher
Therapie und geringen Nebenwirkungen.


Nimm den Tag!
Konrad

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Sam,

Dronabinol ist ein synthetisches Produkt. Es wurde aus der Natur abgekupfert, patentiert und zu ca. 220 Euro - 10 ml vermarktet.
Die Wirkung hat Konrad recht gut dargelegt.
Ergänzend sollte noch werden, dass der Anteil von THC = ( künstlich )(Tetrahydrocannabinol)  reduziert wurde, da THC natürlich und künstlich bekanntlich berauscht.
Somit ist der Wirkstoff THC stark reglementiert durch den Gesetzgeber und bei Bedarf nur über ein BTM Rezept erhältlich.

In dem so interessanten CBD Öl ( natürlich ) sind enthalten:

*CO2-Extraktion*
Die Hanfblüten oder Spitzen werden sorgfältig kalt extrahiert mit moderner CO2-Technik. Infolgedessen ist dieses Öl reich an verschiedenen Cannabinoiden wie:

CBDCBD-SäureCBCCBNCBVCBG

hierbei haben die Wissenschaftler aus Israel herausgefunden, dass sie antitumoral wirken können. Andere folgten.
http://www.pharmazeutische-zeitung.d...x.php?id=27517 

Da ich grundsätzlich keine Handelsnamen mehr anführe, müsste es dir aber möglich sein, anhand der Informtionen - bei Interesse - dir den Hersteller zu ergooglen.

Das es bei Xofigo auch zu Kiefernekrosen kommen kann, ist mir auch neu. Vielleicht solltest du das dem Hersteller melden.

Bei der hochpräzisen Cyberknife Bestrahlung wird der Tumor weitgehend angegangen, ohne das umliegende Gewebe stark zu schädigen.
Was aber noch viel Wichtiger ist, dass die Bestrahlung Doppelstrangbrüche an der DNA verursacht.
Die Folge sind irreparable DNA Schäden die zur Apoptose führen. Diese Tumorlastsenkung wird also direkt verursacht, wobei andere Bestrahlungsarten - außer Protonen - den Weg über die Fraktionierung gehen müssen um evtl. zu Doppelstrangbrüche zu kommen.
Das ist aber nicht die Regel, somit könnte es später wieder zu einem Rezidiv kommen. ( Siehe auch mein Weg )

Es muß also eine passgenaue Indikaton gegeben sein um die Cyberknife zu erhalten, wobei natürlich auch die Kostenfrage vorher geklärt werden sollte.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Hvielemi

> .
> Da ich grundsätzlich keine Handelsnamen mehr anführe, ...


Dronabinol, CyberKnife, Xofigo ... ;-))






> Bei der hochpräzisen Cyberknife Bestrahlung ...
> ...  Doppelstrangbrüche an der DNA verursacht.
> Die Folge sind irreparable DNA Schäden die zur Apoptose führen. 
> Diese Tumorlastsenkung wird also direkt verursacht, wobei andere 
> Bestrahlungsarten - außer Protonen - den Weg über die 
> Fraktionierung gehen müssen ...


Die Folge jeder Strahlenbelastung, egal ob in Tschernobyl,
oder im All, im Strahlenlabor, als Röntgen(Photonen)-, alpha(Heliumkerne)-, 
beta(Wasserstoffkerne, Protonen)- oder gamma(Lichtquanten, Photonen)-Strahlen
sind Schäden an der in Doppelsträngen vorliegenden DNA.
Macht man das zielgerichtet und zeitlich begrenzt (fraktioniert),
wird aus der Strahlenkrankheit eine Therapie, je präziser, desto besser.
SBRT und PRLT sind da wohl Spitze zusammen mit Brachytherapie
und dem bleistiftminendünnen starr montierten Protonenstrahl für Augen.
Die Grösse der Maschine hat da nichts zu sagen, das reicht
von der mit Blei abgeschirmten Spritze für die PRLT bis zur
Turnhalle zur Erzeugung eines dünnen Protonenstrahles für Augen.

Protonenbestrahlung wird übrigens sehr wohl fraktioniert.
Selbst in München, wo man zwar mit Hypofraktionierung 
experimentiert, geht eine Prostata nicht unter 20 Sitzungen.

SBRT macht das in ca. fünfmal, weil die Fraktionierung
nicht zeitlich erfolgt, sondern durch die Anwendung
von hunderten Beamlets, deren gemeinsamer Fokus 
zwar im Tumor liegt, die sich aber ausserhalb nicht
überdecken.


Respira, ya se pasa!
Konrad

----------


## Georg_

Konrad schrieb:



> Bei einer mehrstündigen Anreise, z.B. meiner von hier nach Bern, könnte die Belastung grösser sein, als der Gewinn aus rascher Therapie und geringen Nebenwirkungen.


Auf geringe Nebenwirkungen lege ich großen Wert. Ich würde eine Woche ins Hotel gehen und Städteurlaub machen wenn das CyberKnife-Zentrum zu weit entfernt ist. 

Bern ist sicher für Konrad kein interessantes Ziel. Als deutscher Kassenpatient könnte man es aber z.B. in München doch eine Woche aushalten.

Georg

----------


## Hans-J.

Zur Klar und Richtigstellung:

Ich wurde - von Sam - Threadersteller ) bei Cannabidiole zu Handelsnamen und die unterschiedliche Ölzusammensetzung gefragt. Das habe ich *grundsätzlich bei den Komplementären Mitteln* *und hier besonders bei Cannabidiol ( Handelsname )*  begründet nicht zu benennen. Die benannten Parameter zur Selektion waren eindeutig.

Was gibt es denn da noch zu interpretieren bei Handelsnamen *die bekannt und im Handel verfügbar sind*. Es dürfte wohl nur deiner ( Konrads ) unnachahmlichen Eigeninterpretation zu eigen sein, einem anderen etwas zu unterstellen, was er so nicht gemeint hat und sich sinngemäß auch nicht aus dem Vorgang ergibt. Das zu erkennen, habe ich bei dir unterstellt. Leider war das nicht der Fall. Du scheinst auf nur das Lesen zu wollen, was dir passt.

Weil ich dich natürlich nicht überfordern möchte, hier dies noch einmal klar und deutlich.

So bleibt - wie so oft - nur ein Geschäckle gegenüber Mitbetroffenen, welche deine Verwässerungspraktiken erkennen und dir den Spiegel vorhalten.

Ob dies zielführend Betroffene weiterhilft?



> Die Folge jeder Strahlenbelastung, egal ob in Tschernobyl,
> oder im All, im Strahlenlabor, als Röntgen(Photonen)-, alpha(Heliumkerne)-, 
> beta(Wasserstoffkerne, Protonen)- oder gamma(Lichtquanten, Photonen)-Strahlen
> sind Schäden an der in Doppelsträngen vorliegenden DNA.
> Macht man das zielgerichtet und zeitlich begrenzt (fraktioniert),
> wird aus der Strahlenkrankheit eine Therapie, je präziser, desto besser.
> SBRT und PRLT sind da wohl Spitze zusammen mit Brachytherapie
> und dem bleistiftminendünnen starr montierten Protonenstrahl für Augen.
> Die Grösse der Maschine hat da nichts zu sagen, das reicht
> ...


Anstatt Nebelkerzen zu werfen, im imaginären, nebulösen Bereich, wären der Sinn der Fraktionierung, des Repairs, der Reoxygenierung welche Basen und Doppelstrangbrüche verhindern oder begünstigen im Kontext des Apoptosezyklus bei unterschiedlichen Bestrahlungsarten herauszustellen, anstatt nach Tschernobyl und ff. Unsinn auszuweichen.

Die Auswirkungen auf die DNA kannst du in meinem Thread "Neues aus DNA, Genom und Forschungspools" nachlesen, wenn du willst. Kann erhellen, muß aber nicht. Ob es hilft?

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Hvielemi

@Hans: Ach so.


@Georg
Doch, doch, Bern ist einen Aufenthalt wert.
Das alpine Museum, schwimmen in der kalten Aare,
bummeln unter den Lauben und Picknick auf der
Bundesterrasse, unmittelbar vor den Bundeshaus,
Sitz von Parlament und Regierung.
Ein Kasino gibt es, und die Bären zu besuchen, ist
mir seit meiner Kindheit eine Freude.
Kulturmenschen würden wohl andere Prioritäten
setzen, aber ich geniesse halt das Banausenleben.
München wär mir zu gross, zu hektisch, obwohl
auch da ein paar Tage an einem der Seen und im
Hügelland südlich der Stadt trefflich zu verbringen
wären. Apropos Hügelland: Einen bestrahlungsfreien
Tag haben wir in Brig übernachtet und sind nach
Zermatt wandern gegangen. Ich hatte mal ein Bild
eines Bergsees mit Wolke eingestellt, mit falschem 
Namen zwar, wie Doris mir hinterher zürnte.
In derWolke steckte das Matterhorn. Den verpassten
Ausblick holen wir diese Woche nach, auch ohne
Cyberknife.

----------


## Sam187

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten. Leider waren wir heute zum Restaging und haben leider einen kleinen Schock..... Jedesmal nach der PSMA Ligandentherapie war er für ca. 2 Monate schmerzfrei und hatte auch fast keine Nebenwirkungen bis auf die Mundtrockenheit. Daher dachten bzw. hofften wir auf einen Rückgang doch leider gab es eine Progression. Mein Vater wird nun keine weitere Spritze Lutetium mehr bekommen. Welchen Versuch könnten wir jetzt noch Starten?

----------


## Hvielemi

> Welchen Versuch könnten wir jetzt noch Starten?


Hättest Du mal ins Profil geschrieben, was alles schon wann gemacht wurde,
könnt man jetzt was seriöses schreiben.
Eine Chemotherapie wurde wohl noch nicht gemacht, und wie ging der Streit
um Enzalutamid damals aus?

Konrad

----------


## Georg_

"Welchen Versuch könnten wir jetzt noch Starten?"

Wenn Lutetium nicht mehr wirkt, kann man mit Actetium Ac-225 weitermachen. Gibt es aber wohl nur in Heidelberg. Diese Therapie erzeugt aber leider deutlich mehr Mundtrockenheit.

Hier ein Zitat aus dem Schreiben aus Heidelberg an Konrad: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...1459#post91459

Hier eine Beschreibung der Ac-225 Therapie: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...1164#post91164

Georg

----------


## Sam187

> Hättest Du mal ins Profil geschrieben, was alles schon wann gemacht wurde,
> könnt man jetzt was seriöses schreiben.
> Eine Chemotherapie wurde wohl noch nicht gemacht, und wie ging der Streit
> um Enzalutamid damals aus?
> 
> Konrad



Er hat bisher Pamorelin, Bicalutamid, Zometa, Xofigo, Zytiga, Xtandi und eine PSMA Therapie mit Actinium verabreicht bekommen.

Eine Chemo möchte er nicht und mittlerweile ist er wohl auch zu schwach dafür.




> "Welchen Versuch könnten wir jetzt noch Starten?"
> 
> Wenn Lutetium nicht mehr wirkt, kann man mit Actetium Ac-225 weitermachen. Gibt es aber wohl nur in Heidelberg. Diese Therapie erzeugt aber leider deutlich mehr Mundtrockenheit.
> 
> Hier ein Zitat aus dem Schreiben aus Heidelberg an Konrad: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...1459#post91459
> 
> Hier eine Beschreibung der Ac-225 Therapie: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...1164#post91164
> 
> Georg


Ich war der Ansicht, dass er Lutetium bekommt. Beim Gespräch heute stellte sich jedoch raus, dass es Actinium 225 war. Habe es vorhin wieder ausversehen als Lutetium bezeichnet. Ich kann es leider nicht mehr editieren...

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Sam,

sorry, wenn das Fachvokabular zu viel war. Für mich ist das verstehen des Wirkungsweges der Mittel wichtig um geeignete komplementäre Mittel zur Reduzierung der NW einzusetzen.

Offenbar sind weitgehend die schulmedizinischen Maßnahmen ausgereizt. Die Nebenwirkungen der Behandlungen reduzieren die Lebensqualität derart, dass jetzt jede weitere Therapie sehr kritisch gesehen werden muß.
Von einer Chemo rate ich dir unbedingt ab und dein Vater hat das auch erkannt.
Sein Wille ist entscheidend und jeder der ihm jetzt noch etwas in dieser Richtung verordnen will gehört vors Gericht wegen Körperverletzung.




> Er hat bisher Pamorelin, Bicalutamid, Zometa, Xofigo, Zytiga, Xtandi und eine PSMA Therapie mit Actinium verabreicht bekommen.
> 
> Eine Chemo möchte er nicht und mittlerweile ist er wohl auch zu schwach dafür.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich war der Ansicht, dass er Lutetium bekommt. Beim Gespräch heute stellte sich jedoch raus, dass es Actinium 225 war. Habe es vorhin wieder ausversehen als Lutetium bezeichnet. Ich kann es leider nicht mehr editieren...


Ich habe mehrmals versucht die komplementären Mittel dir nahezulegen. Auch in Parallelthreads - siehe Georgs Link - 
Viele vertrauen offenbar der Schulmedizin immer bis zu dem Punkt, wo der Körper rebelliert. Und fast immer wird dann auf die komplementären Mittel zurückgegriffen.

Lebenszeit kann man sehr wohl - unter sehr, sehr oder überhaupt keine Nebenwirkungen - gewinnen, mit diesen Mittel.
Vielleicht entscheidet sich dein Vater hierfür, jedoch kann eine frühzeitige Ergänzung mit diesen Mittel einem Überlebenszeit = OS schenken die weit über den Studien der schulmedizinischen Mittel liegen. Im Verbund und als Ultimo ratio betrachte ich die schulmedizinischen Therapien dazu.

Deinem Vater alles Gute, achte ab jetzt auf SEINE Lebensqualität.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Georg_

Die Veröffentlichung von Kratochwil war so positiv, dass ich sehr enttäuscht bin, dass Ac-225 bei Deinem Vater nicht mehr wirkt. 

Ich würde schon versuchen, das von Hans-J. empfohlene Cannabidiol zu nehmen. Wenn Dein Vater keine Kraft hat kann es einfach nicht mehr besser gehen, der Tumor zehrt ihn aus. Schmerzstillend ist Cannabidiol auch.

Bevor Zytiga verfügbar war hat man andere Mittel als Zweitlinien Medikamente verwendet. Die sind natürlich nicht so wirksam und ich habe Zweifel, ob ich das nach Versagen von Ac-225 überhaupt ansprechen sollte. Aber wenn Dein Vater keine Chemo will kannst Du Dir das ja mal ansehen. Die Mittel waren Estradiol-Pflaster oder Ketoconazole.
http://advancedprostatecancer.net/se...rmone-therapy/

http://advancedprostatecancer.net/estrogen-%e2%80%93-a-second-line-hormone-therapy-part-2-of-a-series-of-posts-on-second-line-hormone-therapy/

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3364088/

Estradiol-Pflaster kommen jetzt wieder zu Ehren, sie wurden neu in die NCCN Guidelines aufgenommen.

Georg

----------


## Sam187

> Die Veröffentlichung von Kratochwil war so positiv, dass ich sehr enttäuscht bin, dass Ac-225 bei Deinem Vater nicht mehr wirkt. 
> 
> Ich würde schon versuchen, das von Hans-J. empfohlene Cannabidiol zu nehmen. Wenn Dein Vater keine Kraft hat kann es einfach nicht mehr besser gehen, der Tumor zehrt ihn aus. Schmerzstillend ist Cannabidiol auch.


Ja ich werde es ihm noch diese Woche bestellen.




> Bevor Zytiga verfügbar war hat man andere Mittel als Zweitlinien Medikamente verwendet. Die sind natürlich nicht so wirksam und ich habe Zweifel, ob ich das nach Versagen von Ac-225 überhaupt ansprechen sollte. Aber wenn Dein Vater keine Chemo will kannst Du Dir das ja mal ansehen. Die Mittel waren Estradiol-Pflaster oder Ketoconazole.
> http://advancedprostatecancer.net/se...rmone-therapy/
> 
> http://advancedprostatecancer.net/estrogen-%e2%80%93-a-second-line-hormone-therapy-part-2-of-a-series-of-posts-on-second-line-hormone-therapy/
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3364088/
> 
> Estradiol-Pflaster kommen jetzt wieder zu Ehren, sie wurden neu in die NCCN Guidelines aufgenommen.
> 
> Georg


Danke für die Links. Ich hoffe die Zweitlinien Therapien bringen auch noch einen Nutzen ohne grosse Nebenwirkungen. Habe vorhin durch einen anderen Thread auch xilonix als vielversprechendes Medikament gegen Kachexie gefunden. Ich hoffe die Zulassung folgt noch dieses Jahr.

----------


## Georg_

Lies doch meine Beiträge  :L&auml;cheln:  Hier hatte ich auf Xilonix hingewiesen:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...1667#post91667

Mit Xilonix kann leider noch dauern. Daher jetzt Cannabidiol wenn Hans-J das empfiehlt. Was anderes wüsste ich im Moment nicht, aber vielleicht ein anderer Teilnehmer hier im Forum?

Georg

----------


## Sam187

> Lies doch meine Beiträge  Hier hatte ich auf Xilonix hingewiesen:
> http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...1667#post91667
> 
> Mit Xilonix kann leider noch dauern. Daher jetzt Cannabidiol wenn Hans-J das empfiehlt. Was anderes wüsste ich im Moment nicht, aber vielleicht ein anderer Teilnehmer hier im Forum?
> 
> Georg


Ich hab deine Beiträge gelesen  :L&auml;cheln:  aber bei den ganzen Link und Querlinks die ich angeklickt habe wusste ich nicht mehr wo ich es gelesen habe. 

Hier habe ich gelesen, dass es eventuell schon 2016 auf den markt kommt. 


> _Xilonix befindet sich derzeit in der  beschleunigten Prüfung durch die Europäische Arzneimittelagentur (EMA).  Eine Entscheidung über eine Zulassung könnte bereits im vierten Quartal  2016 erfolgen._


 https://globenewswire.com/news-relea...ittenem-u.html

----------


## Georg_

Vielen Dank für den Link! Mein Schwager ist aktuell an Darmkrebs erkrankt.

Nach dem Artikel wäre die Anwendung von Xilonix gegen Kachexie dann wohl "off-Label". Wie ich gelesen habe wird dies aber von Onkologen öfter gemacht.

Georg

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Georg,




> Nach dem Artikel wäre die Anwendung von Xilonix gegen Kachexie dann wohl "off-Label". Wie ich gelesen habe wird dies aber von Onkologen öfter gemacht.


Interessant, mit wie viel Power die Medikamente präferiert werden.
Hätte man die Wirkung von CBD genau gelesen wüßte man, dass neben Schmerzlinderung, Entzündungshemmung, Tumorzellhemmung auch Kachexie rückgeführt werden kann. Nämlich durch Verhinderung von Übelkeit und Appetitanregung. Sehr guter Schlaf. Und das alles ohne Tabletten.
Das sich das Blutbild im Zeitablauf stark verbessert, hatte ja schon Malte einmal dargelegt. Und Malte hatte 4 x Luthetium 177. 

Auch meine Blutwerte haben sich nach Abi wieder normalisiert.

Grüsse aus der heißen Türkei
Hans-J.

----------


## Georg_

Lieber Hans-J.,

ich habe doch empfohlen CBD einzusetzen und Sam187 wollte es besorgen und anwenden. Dein Hinweis wurde also dankbar aufgenommen.

Allerdings hat die PR-Abteilung von XBiotech einen wirklich interessanten Artikel über Xilonix platziert, den wir gelesen hatten:
http://www.kommunikation.uzh.ch/dam/...magazin-10.pdf
Dieser Artikel ist natürlich wenig beweiskräftig. 

Auch die von Sam187 gefundene Pressemitteilung hört sich sehr gut an.

Gruss

Georg

----------


## Sam187

> Lieber Hans-J.,
> 
> ich habe doch empfohlen CBD einzusetzen und Sam187 wollte es besorgen und anwenden. Dein Hinweis wurde also dankbar aufgenommen.


Mein Vater wendet es schon an. Werde nach 1-2 Wochen mal schreiben ob es ihm was bringt (hoffentlich).

----------


## Sam187

Wie bereits erwähnt nimmt mein Vater seit ca. 3 Wochen CBD ÖL und es tut ihm wirklich gut. Er hat sogar 2 kg zugenommen. Aber das erstaunliche ist, dass sein PSA von 386 im September auf 329 (gestern) zurückgegangen ist. Ich hoffe natürlich, dass es das Öl war aber der fairness halber muss ich auch erwähnen dass er vor zwei Wochen 2 EK`s bekommen hat weil sein HB- Wert im Keller war und da ich kein Arzt oder Mediziner bin weiss ich nicht ob das auch eine Rolle spielt.

----------


## Dieterkarl

Ich habe ähnlich einen ähnlich guten Verlauf mit Abiraterone und CBD-Öl.  Das Zytiga+ Pred.  bekomme ich im Rahmen einer Studie die 50:50% der Patienten auch Xofigo appliziert. Die 6 Gaben der Studienmedikation (Xofigo oder Kochsalzlösung) habe ich seit August hinter mir. Erst nach April mit Start  der CBD-Einnahme sinkt mein PSA. Bekommt dein Vater auch Zytiga? Was bitte ist „EK“?

----------


## Sam187

> Ich habe ähnlich einen ähnlich guten Verlauf mit Abiraterone und CBD-Öl.  Das Zytiga+ Pred.  bekomme ich im Rahmen einer Studie die 50:50% der Patienten auch Xofigo appliziert. Die 6 Gaben der Studienmedikation (Xofigo oder Kochsalzlösung) habe ich seit August hinter mir. Erst nach April mit Start  der CBD-Einnahme sinkt mein PSA. Bekommt dein Vater auch Zytiga? Was bitte ist „EK“?


Mit EK meinte ich Erythrozytenkonzentrat. Zytiga bekommt er nicht mehr seit Ende 2015. Es kann daher nur an der Bluttransfusion oder dem Öl liegen.

----------

